# 33 reds



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Here are the pics as promised.

The second last is during a feeding, last pic is immediately after.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

looks good buddy!


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> looks good buddy!


wow thats sweet -tank looks great to


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

lewdog said:


> looks good buddy!


wow thats sweet -tank looks great to








[/quote]

Thanks a lot, I appreciate it.

Here are 3 pics during a blood worm feeding frenzy.


----------



## ninja_staRR (May 5, 2005)

Im gonna get 2 see these guys in person this week!!!

so







2 u guys...lol


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

awesome


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

looks good... how are they getting along?


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> looks good... how are they getting along?


At first there were 1 or 2 body injuries (flesh bites) but now they have fully healed and there is just the occasional fin nip as you can probably tell in the pictures.

They are a lot more comfortable in the tank now and eating a lot more as well.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice Rooner


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

ninja_staRR said:


> Im gonna get 2 see these guys in person this week!!!
> 
> so
> 
> ...


I can see this at the LFS :rasp: but seriously....cant wait to see the pics in a few more weeks


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thats a lot of reds, looks good!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow man thats crazy!
I counted around 30-31 in one of the pics. So its looking good that you probably still have all 33 of them alive.


----------



## ninja_staRR (May 5, 2005)

All the yanks talk about lfs...i guess thats the american equivelant too big als?

Whats it stand for?


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

ninja_staRR said:


> All the yanks talk about lfs...i guess thats the american equivelant too big als?
> 
> Whats it stand for?


local fish store = lfs


----------



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

LOOKS SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKK just hide all the wires etc and will look nicer.

good luck in 1 month when they grow out of it and start etaing each other, BUT ONISTLY tank and fish look greatttttttt


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the comments everyone...

I will be updating this thread weekly with new pics.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

booozi said:


> Wow man thats crazy!
> I counted around 30-31 in one of the pics. So its looking good that you probably still have all 33 of them alive.


Still got 33, I count almost daily.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> looks good... how are they getting along?


your avatar is sweet. is that your fish?


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> looks good... how are they getting along?


your avatar is sweet. is that your fish?
[/quote]

Yup that is his new fish as per this discussion:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=108414


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thats cool pack there


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

thats beautiful.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm excited to see when these guys grow up a little bit, maybe like 4".


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I remember the thread where you asked how this would work out. I wanted to tell you about something I have going on. I breed reds and decided to keep some and grow them out. Right now I have 75-100 , 1.5 inch reds in a 75 gal. I put them in when they were all about 1/2 inch, and have counted only 8 casualties so far( they can't eat the whole fish yet, they leave a skull). I feed three times a day. This is only temporary, these fish and 20 more 3-4 inch reds will eventually live together in a large home.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

nubsmoke said:


> I remember the thread where you asked how this would work out. I wanted to tell you about something I have going on. I breed reds and decided to keep some and grow them out. Right now I have 75-100 , 1.5 inch reds in a 75 gal. I put them in when they were all about 1/2 inch, and have counted only 8 casualties so far( they can't eat the whole fish yet, they leave a skull). I feed three times a day. This is only temporary, these fish and 20 more 3-4 inch reds will eventually live together in a large home.


How large are they now?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Great work bro.; you're definitely doing something right because mine were canibals.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Round Head said:


> Great work bro.; you're definitely doing something right because mine were canibals.


All I do is provide excellent filtration, do consistent water changes, and feed regularly.


----------



## .:R (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn!! That's a lot of RB's. Very nice set up.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Rooner said:


> I remember the thread where you asked how this would work out. I wanted to tell you about something I have going on. I breed reds and decided to keep some and grow them out. Right now I have 75-100 , 1.5 inch reds in a 75 gal. I put them in when they were all about 1/2 inch, and have counted only 8 casualties so far( they can't eat the whole fish yet, they leave a skull). I feed three times a day. This is only temporary, these fish and 20 more 3-4 inch reds will eventually live together in a large home.


How large are they now?
[/quote]
The reds in the 75 gal are averaging 1-1.5 inches, with some already at 2 inches. I have a new 300 gal waiting for them to move into, I just can't find the time to set it up! The smaller ones will live in the 300 first , until they catch up to the 3-4 inchers, then the larger will be added.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

nubsmoke said:


> I remember the thread where you asked how this would work out. I wanted to tell you about something I have going on. I breed reds and decided to keep some and grow them out. Right now I have 75-100 , 1.5 inch reds in a 75 gal. I put them in when they were all about 1/2 inch, and have counted only 8 casualties so far( they can't eat the whole fish yet, they leave a skull). I feed three times a day. This is only temporary, these fish and 20 more 3-4 inch reds will eventually live together in a large home.


How large are they now?
[/quote]
The reds in the 75 gal are averaging 1-1.5 inches, with some already at 2 inches. I have a new 300 gal waiting for them to move into, I just can't find the time to set it up! The smaller ones will live in the 300 first , until they catch up to the 3-4 inchers, then the larger will be added.
[/quote]

Post a pic of that, man. Id like to see it. How many do you plan on keeping in the 300?


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

cool pictures


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

divine said:


> cool pictures


Anytime....


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

they look great!!!

but i believe that even 300gal is way too small for 33 adult pygos...sorry


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That's alot o P's...When they get bigger...that tank may be too small...either way...awesomeness.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> That's alot o P's...When they get bigger...that tank may be too small...either way...awesomeness.


Wait till you see the feeding videos that come from this tank...

Already, I can throw in 3 jumbo shrimp and it gets destroyed in about 5 seconds. The way they group and attack it is insane!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I'm sure the feeding videos are going to psychotic...Can't wait.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

So are you changing your mind again on what to do with all of these? I thought you were planning on selling some, and not throwing all of them into a new tank.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Soldat said:


> I'm sure the feeding videos are going to psychotic...Can't wait.


Wondering what kind of fish I could throw in there once they hit the 4" mark. They would probably eat a 12" pleco

lol


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Im not here to argue because I am over the age of 14, and I wasnt trying to be a dick or anything. Its just that you appear to just jump into things without considering any consequences. That will be a sweet 300, but I wish you luck.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Soldat said:


> Im not here to argue because I am over the age of 14, and I wasnt trying to be a dick or anything. Its just that you appear to just jump into things without considering any consequences. That will be a sweet 300, but I wish you luck.


I bought my 180 specifically for my large group of red bellies. I knew what I was doing when I purchased them and I didn't jump into anything without knowing full well what I was doing. I am not getting a 300, they are currently in a 180. The original plan was to sell off a few of the ones that I didn't want to keep once they hit the 4" mark.

Like as has been stated previously I have not lost even a single fish. Most people with a large group lose several over the first few weeks, so maybe for a second you should think that possibly I know what I am doing.

Anyways, I will post new pics in a few days for those interested.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Rooner said:


> I'm sure the feeding videos are going to psychotic...Can't wait.


Wondering what kind of fish I could throw in there once they hit the 4" mark. They would probably eat a 12" pleco

lol
[/quote]
With that many...I'm sure they would have no problem taking down any fish at the 4-6" mark.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Isnt this your post three weeks ago, Roonie ol pal?

"Growing out 33 baby red bellies from 1" in a 180 gallon tank.

Do they live together fine, or how long until I start having problems with overstocking?

Filtration is dual AC500's and a single Eheim 2217."

When did you become so amazing at P keeping that we werent allowed to question you? Its amazing that you think you are so untouchable against the odds. Maybe I will take more than a second and say that you dont know what you are doing with piranha keeping. Good luck!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

^^ your over the age of 14, so now you think your Mr.Big or something?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

booozi said:


> ^^ your over the age of 14, so now you think your Mr.Big or something?


actually the word "your" used in your sentence should be "you're". Anything else that I can teach you.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Soldat said:


> Isnt this your post three weeks ago, Roonie ol pal?
> 
> "Growing out 33 baby red bellies from 1" in a 180 gallon tank.
> 
> ...


You obviously have no clue about what is going on, but I am not going to argue in another one of my threads. If you think you have something of value to say, send me a PM.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

That is an amazing shoal. Can't wait to see the pics when they grow out a bit. Good luck.

Trystan


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

trystan said:


> That is an amazing shoal. Can't wait to see the pics when they grow out a bit. Good luck.
> 
> Trystan


Thanks, will take more pics soon. A few are almost 3" now.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

That is an amazing shoal. what number do you plan to have when they get bigger?
I also overstock







If you like feedingtime now .....just wait ^^


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Stugge said:


> That is an amazing shoal. what number do you plan to have when they get bigger?
> I also overstock
> 
> 
> ...


Your tank was incredible man. Looking at your Hikari Gold feeding video made me want some monster red bellies of my own! I am planning on having approx. 10-15 in here by the time they are 6-7" for breeding purposes.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Rooner said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone...
> 
> I will be updating this thread weekly with new pics.


Cool, where are the updates?!? I want to know how big they are and how many are left.

Your group looks amazing.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

awesome. how much you pay for them bad boys? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Very nice tank. I can't believe all those little killers. Must be awesome to watch them feed! Keep post'n pics.


----------



## jeffjenkins (Feb 16, 2006)

lewdog said:


> looks good buddy!


wow thats sweet -tank looks great to








[/quote]

Should get the blood worm feeder or three with that many babys...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

wut happens wen dey get big


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

he hasnt updated in a while...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

that cant be a good thing


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hmmm. nice setup, wheres the update???


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome :nod:


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

FEB 27- UPDATE

Sold 4 of them, lost one due to my negligence.

28 remaining

Pics below

Will also post a short video soon


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

if i got back into piranhas it would either be a huge rhom , or a ton of reds. seems like a lot of fun but at the same time so much work with water quality to have 30+ rbps


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

RRice said:


> if i got back into piranhas it would either be a huge rhom , or a ton of reds. seems like a lot of fun but at the same time so much work with water quality to have 30+ rbps


It is a ton of work with the water changes... It has been a lot easier since I got them to eat pellets agressively. I feed them pellets 3 times a day now and it only takes 20 seconds to do.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice work! You know I like overstocked tanks


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

they are growing fast!!! keep up the good work.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

That is amazing, so many p's. I wish you the best in whatever you decide to do. They look good.
<----looks forward to video


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Good GOD!!! Those have tripled in size since last time! I have to hand it to you bud..I didnt think this would work from when you started. Im pretty impressed.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Rooner said:


> FEB 27- UPDATE
> 
> Sold 4 of them, lost one due to my negligence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.dumpafile.com/item/JTk6KvDU

Tell me if this works for you guys, I don't have quicktime


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dangg, that's crazy!


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> dangg, that's crazy!


thanks...

i just got quicktime alternative and the vid seems to be working fine

enjoy guys


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice video, but there is a lot of NOT SAFE FOR WORK MATERIAL. Might be a good idea to be warned.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wicked video,are you going to try a mouse?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I am very impressed with the shape that they are in. I expected to see them a lot worse! I see there are a few dorsal fins that are nipped, but wow, you are are doing a great job with them.







Thanks so much for the update. I was really looking forward to it.
~Taylor~


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

killerbee said:


> nice video, but there is a lot of NOT SAFE FOR WORK MATERIAL. Might be a good idea to be warned.


Can you recommend me another site to upload my video to?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Perhaps putfile.com
Have you tried feeding your shoal smelt, shrimp, salmon, tilapia, or other frozen fish stuff that you can buy at supermarkets? They are not so messy as those bloodworm cubes and generally cheaper. Just a thought


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Perhaps putfile.com
> Have you tried feeding your shoal smelt, shrimp, salmon, tilapia, or other frozen fish stuff that you can buy at supermarkets? They are not so messy as those bloodworm cubes and generally cheaper. Just a thought


Yes, I am currently feeding 90% pellets, and the other 10% consists of smelt and shrimp.

Haven't fed bloodworms in alittle while.

Any site other than putfile.com?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Rooner said:


> Perhaps putfile.com
> Have you tried feeding your shoal smelt, shrimp, salmon, tilapia, or other frozen fish stuff that you can buy at supermarkets? They are not so messy as those bloodworm cubes and generally cheaper. Just a thought


Yes, I am currently feeding 90% pellets, and the other 10% consists of smelt and shrimp.

Haven't fed bloodworms in alittle while.

Any site other than putfile.com?
[/quote]

I see that you do the same as me regarding the feeding


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Stugge said:


> Perhaps putfile.com
> Have you tried feeding your shoal smelt, shrimp, salmon, tilapia, or other frozen fish stuff that you can buy at supermarkets? They are not so messy as those bloodworm cubes and generally cheaper. Just a thought


Yes, I am currently feeding 90% pellets, and the other 10% consists of smelt and shrimp.

Haven't fed bloodworms in alittle while.

Any site other than putfile.com?
[/quote]

I see that you do the same as me regarding the feeding :nod:
[/quote]

I got the idea of feeding pellets from you and we both use the exact same pellets as well.

Thanks for the idea


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Rooner said:


> Perhaps putfile.com
> Have you tried feeding your shoal smelt, shrimp, salmon, tilapia, or other frozen fish stuff that you can buy at supermarkets? They are not so messy as those bloodworm cubes and generally cheaper. Just a thought


Yes, I am currently feeding 90% pellets, and the other 10% consists of smelt and shrimp.

Haven't fed bloodworms in alittle while.

Any site other than putfile.com?
[/quote]

I see that you do the same as me regarding the feeding :nod:
[/quote]

I got the idea of feeding pellets from you and we both use the exact same pellets as well.

Thanks for the idea








[/quote]

Glad I could help


----------

